# 4 Lane, 4x16 w/8 cars 200 bucks. Weeeee



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Guy,

I picked this up on e-bay yesterday, 4x16 lay out ready to go with lap counters and 8 cars, what do ya think? 200 bucks plus 13 to ship here. Here's some pictures. The quality might not be that good because I had to lower it all the way because of file size.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

nice set up man- shipping was great on this one. did ya get my pics of the track you requested ????


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you get that in pieces or was it all attached to the board? Considering 8 cars, and the track ready to run, I'd say you cleaned up. Congrats! 

Maybe you could have tracked down all the pieces a bit cheaper, but you also saved yourself umpteen hours trying to track down all the stuff you'd need to put it together, and that's worth something too. You did good. Looks like a killer setup too...I'd race on it. :thumbsup: 

Happy New Year.
Trev


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Doc,
I got the pictures this morning. They're not that clear, but that's one hell of a set. I have a big city type set too. With intersections and turn offs, two way traffic, even a second level like that highway in LA. The running water in your set is a good idea. I did that in a train set once. I had the table tilted a slight bit so the water would run down stream over some small rocks that were glued down. People would come over and be so focused on the water and not even notice the other 4000 hours of detail I put into it. lol. The waterfall must be cool you did. I'm going to put a slot car section on my website soon, I'll put up everybody's tracks. With the pictures at full quality. In the case of the waterfall we can add a link to a video. We can do something like this too with one of your pictures:http://www.mcd4x4.com/5scale/off-road/5off-large/9/9.html


----------

